# Winter Wade Fishing Discount; Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Because a successful duck season depends on Mother Nature's appearance, and some of the best fishing days I have ever had have been in the winter, I am offering a huge savings on wade fishing from November 1st-February 28th. I am discounting my fishing trips for 3 people by $100. So, $500 for 3 people, or $167 a person. The 4th and 5th person add $100 each. Couple that with splitting lodging in Seadrift and it comes out to just under $200 a person. As our water temperature will continue to fall a little with each passing front, trout and redfish can go on some aggressive feeds fattening up for the winter. With the trout spawn coming to an end, food is the only thing on their minds. Walking many shallow grass/mud flats solid trout, along with some personal best, can be found sunning on mid-winter days. With less fishing pressure and some days never seeing another boat, these fish can return to many normal patterns and can hold on certain grounds for days on end. I could go on for hours telling you how successful winter fishing can and will be, but rather than reading about it give me a call and secure your date, come see for yourself. 

Here are a few pics from previous winters on the Middle Texas Coast!


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

I have one weekend available in November, the 12-13th. Get in on big savings and great fishing.


----------

